# Lawn Items on your want list?



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

What lawn care items are on your purchase list this off-season, or that you hope to get for Christmas? As a single guy with no kids, I always buy myself something nice. It used to be dress clothes, but I need more lawn care products.

For me, I will be buying a Lesco 80lb spreader, stocking up on fertilizer (early spring) and might look into buying a peat moss spreader. I did it by hand spreading peat moss and never want to do it that way again. Probably a new edger head for my Echo PAS, I have the curved attachment and want a straight attachment.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd like to find a nice spreader option for my 3.5 acre lawn.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Ware what kind of spreader do you have now? I have a Scott's Mini and a DLX. Neither of which are very good and I have read that the DLX has issues.

After two more applications this fall, I am firing the fertilizing company and doing it all myself. So I need to stock up and get the good stuff so I can improve on my own.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Ware what kind of spreader do you have now? I have a Scott's Mini and a DLX. Neither of which are very good and I have read that the DLX has issues.
> 
> After two more applications this fall, I am firing the fertilizing company and doing it all myself. So I need to stock up and get the good stuff so I can improve on my own.


At my old house I used an 80lb Lesco. My new yard is too big for me to walk.

I have been using a 120lb capacity Spyker 12V spreader on a UTV receiver hitch mount, but there are some things about it I'm not real crazy about. If I keep it I will probably do some mods.

I bought a 3-point PTO spreader for my tractor, but I'm having some unforeseen issues with it that I really need to resolve before I post more about it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Ware , that sounds more enjoyable, not having to walk with a spreader.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

First thing that came to my mind was a spreader. The 80 lb Lesco is absolutely overkill for my size lawn, but the stainless parts and the included edge guard just make sense.

A close second on the wish list is landscape lighting. (I've read your thread a few times over, @Ware. By the way, did you install lighting at the new place?)


----------



## qam1 (Oct 23, 2020)

A Ryobi 40V dethatcher or a Ryobi to Sunjoe/Greenworks 40V Adapter

I have a 40V Ryobi Lawn Mower, Weed Wacker and Blower. I have 3 Ryobi 40v Batteries and chargers.

Ryobi is coming out with an 18V dethatcher model, but it's been "Coming Soon" for awhile now, but obviously a 40V battery won't work with an 18V.

I been hesitant to buy the 40V Sunjoe Dethatcher because I don't want (to buy) another battery, if there was only an adapter of some sort available I would get the Sunjoe.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

A new lawn tractor, keeping an eye out for the off seasons sales.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I saw this ECHO PAS bed redefiner attachment at Weingartz (mower store) today.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

JayGo said:


> First thing that came to my mind was a spreader. The 80 lb Lesco is absolutely overkill for my size lawn, but the stainless parts and the included edge guard just make sense.
> 
> A close second on the wish list is landscape lighting. (I've read your thread a few times over, @Ware. By the way, did you install lighting at the new place?)


Highly recommend Volt Lighting. I took my lights with me when I moved and plan on installing what I have this fall with the hopes of adding on in the future.

I also documented my project - link in my signature.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Harts, I remember that post. I read and re-read that one, too.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Tow behind sprayer or modify ATV sprayer to work with my bronco. I'm not using the backpack anymore.


----------

